# Is there an "Annual Summer Outing" this year?



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
I posed this question a while back but got a limited response. I thought with the advent of summer-like weather, the time was ripe to ask again....
Are there any plans for a big summertime bash in the great outdoors? I have seen posts from past outings, but have not attended them. I now have a pop-up that I can enjoy, and 2 kids (and perhaps a wife) eager to explore the outdoors lifestyle. The only thing missing is a venue where the members of this site can gather as friends and family...
Who is/was the driving force behind previous annual outings, i.e. Durand ? I'm not saying it has to be there; I've heard vague rumblings about some type of problem there. I'm just anxious to meet more members and give my family a chance to meet y'all, too.....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Les, there's talk of one in June. A few guys will fish a trout lake at night. Check the forum. 

Last year's were a blast. Look out for those campfires. (They burn all night)


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Les, there will probably be one in durand this year. Contact Hunter333. I think he is the man that organizes the outing.


----------

